# Circular porch jig



## TRosell14843 (Oct 21, 2006)

Anynone tried to make a jig for a circular porch cut? It is really only 3/4 circular the rest is a striaght rectangle. I plan to attach a router to my striaght edge and hold it down at the center point of porch and run it around the edge of the porch. Ill need to get a bit with a 1.3" flute straight face cut because the planks are 5/4. Any thoughts? It is a very big circle 110" across at wide point. [/IMG]This is a picture of the old support I didn't take any during the construction phase


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Teosell14843

This is what I would do because you have a router that only takes on 1/4" bits.
If I recall that right 
1st. get a board that's the right size(7" wide 1/2" thick plywood will work for this one) then get your jig saw out and cut a 3/4" to a 1 1/2" hole on one end, in the center of the board and screw (two screws should hold it in place) it down to the end of the board ( but leave about 8" over hang on the same end.
You will need the end part to hang on to and to mount the router on after the cut.
Now find the center of the Circular, place the jig saw right next to the edge of the porch then dril a hole in the board on dead center, now put a 1/4" washer or some 1/4" plywood under the board and screw it down to the deck (porch) now move the jig saw around the deck and cut it off, when your done with the cut cut/drill a 2"" hole in the same end with the jig saw (but remove the jig saw 1st.  put the hole on dead center of the board then take the plastic base plate off the router and mark the mount holes for the router(dril them out) so you can mount the router to the board now put in a round over bit and run it around the deck to clean up the cut from the jig saw.

>>>>NOTE >>>besure and take a file to the bottom of the jig saw to clean up the holes from drilling out the holes to mount it, they will be sharp and the next time you want to use it they will leave a mark on the stock if you don't... 

Hope this helps
Bj


----------

